# European Plates: Can I take one with me during drop off at Harms?



## suchee (May 26, 2009)

I'd like to bring back the front Euro License plates back with me when I drop the car off at Harms in Munich. I read somewhere in the ED forum that this is possible. What are the experts' thoughts/experiences regarding this? Also, am a bit confused  about Vikase/Harms - are they 2 seperate shipping companies? Please advise.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

suchee said:


> I'd like to bring back the front Euro License plates back with me when I drop the car off at Harms in Munich. I read somewhere in the ED forum that this is possible. What are the experts' thoughts/experiences regarding this? Also, am a bit confused  about Vikase/Harms - are they 2 seperate shipping companies? Please advise.


No, you can't. New rules - both plates need to be on car during shipping.



> Vikase/Harms - are they 2 separate shipping companies


No, they are brothers, like Karl Marx and Friedrich Engels.


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

MB330 said:


> No, you can't. New rules - both plates need to be on car during shipping.
> 
> No, they are brothers, like Karl Marx and Friedrich Engels.


The front plate can be taken off for drop-off locations outside Germany, though.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

suchee said:


> Also, am a bit confused  about Vikase/Harms - are they 2 seperate shipping companies? Please advise.


I think the different company names associated with Harms in Munich (Vikase, MADA, and now LOG IN OUT) were/are agents for Harms.


----------



## suchee (May 26, 2009)

MB330 said:


> No, you can't. New rules - both plates need to be on car during shipping.


So, do I have to ask/request my CA to save this for me, once the car arrives stateside? I'm getting the PCD delivery in SC.

In terms of shipping, I should contact Vikase then to arrange for drop off in Munich? Still a bit unclear on who to call. My apologies if I come across as ignorant.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

suchee said:


> So, do I have to ask/request my CA to save this for me, once the car arrives stateside? I'm getting the PCD delivery in SC.
> 
> In terms of shipping, I should contact Vikase then to arrange for drop off in Munich? Still a bit unclear on who to call. My apologies if I come across as ignorant.


Print attached document and post on your front and rear windows. I think, you are not first, who get his ED car combine with PCD - they know what to do with them.


----------



## suchee (May 26, 2009)

Thanks again MB330. Much appreciate the assistance!


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

Can somebody confirm whether you can take the front plate off at dropoff locations that are not routed back through Germany, i.e. Amsterdam? I thought that you could.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

the J-Man said:


> Can somebody confirm whether you can take the front plate off at dropoff locations that are not routed back through Germany, i.e. Amsterdam? I thought that you could.


No, both plates need to stay during drop off.


----------



## ncarter124 (Dec 17, 2009)

MB330 said:


> No, both plates need to stay during drop off.


Correct. Again, these are new rules.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

ncarter124 said:


> Correct. Again, these are new rules.


And this rules apply to all ED cars - Audi, BMW, MBZ & Volvo!
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=380854


> Customs is requiring that both German-issued plates must stay on the vehicle during shipping from Europe to the US. When the car is registered and plated here in the US, their dealer can give the plates back as a souvenir


----------



## brooklynmark (May 5, 2010)

What if one just happens to "fall off" on my way to the port.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

brooklynmark said:


> What if one just happens to "fall off" on my way to the port.


 Clearly, when you drop the car off, both plates will be present. How could it disappear AFTER you drop the car off?


----------



## suchee (May 26, 2009)

I think brooklynmark meant "what if it drops off on the way to the drop off at Harms".


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

suchee said:


> I think brooklynmark meant "what if it drops off on the way to the drop off at Harms".


Well, that would be a really stupid question since the car is inspected at drop-off, no?

Besides, he clearly wrote en route to the port, and it´s not as if he is driving to the port city.


----------



## suchee (May 26, 2009)

Maybe he mistyped he wrote this. He said "on MY way to the port" and meant harms as opposed to port. None the less, I think he and I just wants to know what happens if it "falls off" on the way to Harms, or for that matter even while driving around Europe. What do they do at inspection if they find a plate missing? What is the process/procedure etc. I think its a legitimate question.


----------



## Kurt_OH (May 3, 2008)

Yea, and also, what if someone between drop off and re-delivery, "helps" a plate or two "drop off"?

In my case, way back in 2008 when you could take your front plate off (at least with Paris drop off), we found our rear plate safe and sound in the trunk when we arrived for our Performance Center Delivery. In our case, ours was one of two cars beautifully detailed and sitting in the "showroom" at the PC. Had a big sign on it that said something like "Please keep off - customer car for delivery".


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

suchee said:


> Maybe he mistyped he wrote this. He said "on MY way to the port" and meant harms as opposed to port. None the less, I think he and I just wants to know what happens if it "falls off" on the way to Harms, or for that matter even while driving around Europe. What do they do at inspection if they find a plate missing? What is the process/procedure etc. I think its a legitimate question.


Again, he wrote en route to port and people would and should know if they are driving to a port hundreds of kilometers away or just a drop-off location, no? This is not rocket science.

Regarding the number plates, BMW spent months finding tape that simply won´t let the plates fall off. No one has ever reported a number plate having fallen off nor do I expect someone ever will. If it were to fall off, it would have to be replaced since the car cannot remain in Germany or Europe or be driven in Germany or Europe with one plate. But it would be pretty clear if someone were to have yanked it off, because that´s the only way it will come off.

It would only be a legitimate question if it weren´t so apparent that the goal is to circumvent the regulation about the plate remaining on the vehicle. Since this is something that can only be done illegally, the motives of the question of the plate falling off are rather transparent and the question itself was rather disingenuous.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Kurt_OH said:


> Yea, and also, what if someone between drop off and re-delivery, "helps" a plate or two "drop off"?


It only happens after the VDC and there´s not much that can be done. It can´t happen before because the plates must remain on for shipping.


----------



## suchee (May 26, 2009)

Ok, seemed to have pushed your buttons there - not my intention. It was a genuine query, and I dont have any intentions of taking the plates off. I was merely curious as to what happens should that happen (super german tape or not).


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

suchee said:


> Ok, seemed to have pushed your buttons there - not my intention. It was a genuine query, and I dont have any intentions of taking the plates off. I was merely curious as to what happens should that happen (super german tape or not).


First, I had no doubt your enquiry was sincere. I can´t say the same for the other post on the same topic, however.

You didn´t really push a button - but you caught me in the middle of a very nice sinus condition (sinus transplant, anyone?) so I do apologize if my response directed at you in particular seemed at all harsh or if I made any inferences that implied you might deliberately pull a number plate off.


----------



## Addicted2Torque (Mar 3, 2010)

*plates*

I just dropped off the car in Munich earlier today, and the nice lady asked me if I would like the plates-I thought it was a tease. She said that if I did she would put a form in the car which would let those processing the car know to leave the plates in the trunk rather than tossing them out. My impression was that this would be for the processing at the port, but I'm not sure about that. The form she had on hand, may well be the one posted earlier in the thread, it will be 6-8 weeks before I can report whether this was successful or not.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

JSpira said:


> Clearly, when you drop the car off, both plates will be present. How could it disappear AFTER you drop the car off?


Poster just fails 12 hour rule. Other Fester sees the car at Vikase. Decides to play a practical joke and take off the front plate. Then the fun for the poster starts.

Reminds me of the Phuket bar mat incident - http://www.smh.com.au/travel/travel...-felt-like-schapelle-corby-20090521-bgkp.html


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

chrischeung said:


> Poster just fails 12 hour rule. Other Fester sees the car at Vikase. Decides to play a practical joke and take off the front plate. Then the fun for the poster starts.
> 
> Reminds me of the Phuket bar mat incident - http://www.smh.com.au/travel/travel...-felt-like-schapelle-corby-20090521-bgkp.html


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## G Alt (May 18, 2005)

Addicted2Torque said:


> I just dropped off the car in Munich earlier today, and the nice lady asked me if I would like the plates-I thought it was a tease. She said that if I did she would put a form in the car which would let those processing the car know to leave the plates in the trunk rather than tossing them out. My impression was that this would be for the processing at the port, but I'm not sure about that. The form she had on hand, may well be the one posted earlier in the thread, it will be 6-8 weeks before I can report whether this was successful or not.


Hi, just dropped my 135i at the Munich exporter yesterday and I inquired about keeping the license plate, and she said she would fill out a form and place it with all of the other papers in the car. I will have to see if this procedure was successful when the car is delivered. Hope you can get your plate back, too as it is a great memento. I drove 1,647 miles through Germany and Austria, including the Gross Glockner high alpine road. Hope you had a wonderful time on your trip.

I still have to change the picture on my profile of my new car when I get home. I am in Munich now, awaiting my flight back to Florida tomorrow.


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

If the worst happens, and neither of plates make it to you back in the States, and you really want a souviner plate, you can always order one over the internet. I have seen at least 2 websites where you can order a custom Euro plate, even the Zoll plates.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

If someone didn't get at least one number plate back and was really disappointed (to be point of being shattered) I would send him one of mine - I have a backlog.


----------



## G Alt (May 18, 2005)

lensman314 said:


> If the worst happens, and neither of plates make it to you back in the States, and you really want a souviner plate, you can always order one over the internet. I have seen at least 2 websites where you can order a custom Euro plate, even the Zoll plates.


Thanks for letting me know. I'm back home waiting for Performance Center Delivery in SC. Updated my signature picture with my new 135i when I left it at the exporter in Munich. Will update after delivery as to whether I received the license plate. Hope you get your plate, too.


----------



## outie (Nov 23, 2009)

I was assured by the SA that the plates will stay with the car. I did not leave any of those forms in the car. We'll see in about 2 months.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

JSpira said:


> If someone didn't get at least one number plate back and was really disappointed (to be point of being shattered) I would send him one of mine - I have a backlog.


But yours does not have the RIGHT bugs on it... :angel:


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

outie said:


> I was assured by the SA that the plates will stay with the car. I did not leave any of those forms in the car. We'll see in about 2 months.


Just dropped mine off this past Saturday the 22nd. The guy at Harms or actualy log in out I think it was called, asked me specifically if I wanted the plates. I told him yes and he then put a printed out document that stated to keep all vignettes/plates on for redelivery inside the car for arrival for the customer. Should have taken a picture of it.


----------



## G Alt (May 18, 2005)

*Both Plates Came with the car on redelivery in US*

Just returned home from the Performance Center Redelivery in SC. Both Euro license plates were with the car. YEAH! One was still on the front of the car and one was in the trunk along with the window sticker. Had a great experience in Munich and beyond driving 1647 miles for 2 weeks and at the PC. BMW's are awesome. How many other car companies give their customers opportunities for so many unique and unforgettable experiences? I even got my BMWCCA membership reward of $500 already from BMWNA for purchasing a 1 series.


----------



## zerbitini (Jan 31, 2010)

We ordered the attached Zoll plate for our CA when we returned from our ED. The only visual difference between this plate and the one we received in Germany is the lack of mounting holes. Our CA was thrilled, and he has this plate mounted behind his desk at our local BMW dealer.



lensman314 said:


> If the worst happens, and neither of plates make it to you back in the States, and you really want a souviner plate, you can always order one over the internet. I have seen at least 2 websites where you can order a custom Euro plate, even the Zoll plates.


----------



## suchee (May 26, 2009)

At my drop off in Munich, the INOUT Rep - when I asked if my plates will make it back - said that they have specific instructions issued to all their personnel to keep both plates on the vehicle up until it reaches VDC/VPC. The only time they would remove the plates would be either during the customs inspection or during repairs at VDC/VPC.


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

In Hamburg, they told me I can remove the fronts...


----------



## suchee (May 26, 2009)

Strange indeed! This is contrary to what've heard/been told by festers, my CA, BMW Welt and the INOUT drop off agent!! It is illegal and may have some issues loading onto carrier or clearing customs. Maybe a new guy at Hamburg?? Did you get your car back without issues?



BRAISKI said:


> In Hamburg, they told me I can remove the fronts...


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

suchee said:


> Strange indeed! This is contrary to what've heard/been told by festers, my CA, BMW Welt and the INOUT drop off agent!! It is illegal and may have some issues loading onto carrier or clearing customs. Maybe a new guy at Hamburg?? Did you get your car back without issues?


I don't know if its a new guy but when I asked him on the phone to inform him that I am dropping the car then I asked him if I can remove the plates and keep it then he said he will check and will let me know when I get to Hamburg. So when I got there he said I can't take the front plates but I need to leave the rear plates.

I haven't receive my car yet  but I was just informed by BMW Canada yesterday (Monday) that my car was cleared from Customs.


----------



## luxun54 (Sep 24, 2005)

the J-Man said:


> Can somebody confirm whether you can take the front plate off at dropoff locations that are not routed back through Germany, i.e. Amsterdam? I thought that you could.





MB330 said:


> No, both plates need to stay during drop off.


Well, just to add to the confusion...

I had read here before my recent ED about the new rules, and also read the mixed reports about plates from actual EDs. But when I asked at my Amsterdam drop-off location, the guy said I could have the front plate, and he went and pulled it off and handed it to me. My car cleared customs last week, and I was notified yesterday that it has arrived at my dealer, 42 days from drop-off. :dunno:


----------



## MSY-MSP (Aug 14, 2009)

I did my drop off about a month ago and I left my front plate on the car. However, the more I think about it what really would happen if the front plate wasn't on the car. First of all, the agent at LogIN didn't even appear to look for the front plate on the car. However, it was there so that statement might be moot. Taking the case that a car arrives at the port without the front plate, what happens. Are the Germans really going to prohibit the car from leaving the country simply because the plate isn't there. What happens if the plate falls off in transit. I have a feeling that it can happen (see attached photo) The rear plate of the white car apparently lost a screw during the trip, and hence is barely hanging on. (they picked up the same day I did)

If the plate being on there really was a "requirement" then cars without them could never leave, or would be significantly delayed while a replacement plate was made and affixed to the car. This seems non-sensical to me as things happen in transport. I honestly believe the plate issue has more to do with processing the cars through the port via a camera system that is biased to see the front of the car and not the rear of the car. When there is no front plate the process slows down while someone manually logs the car in. Now i could be completely wrong on this, but that is my thought. 

Finally, I am not advocating taking the front plate in view of the "regulations".


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

MSY-MSP said:


> If the plate being on there really was a "requirement" then cars without them could never leave, or would be significantly delayed while a replacement plate was made and affixed to the car. This seems non-sensical to me as things happen in transport. I honestly believe the plate issue has more to do with processing the cars through the port via a camera system that is biased to see the front of the car and not the rear of the car. When there is no front plate the process slows down while someone manually logs the car in. Now i could be completely wrong on this, but that is my thought.
> .


There is a new requirement - and it is (from what I was told) part of the same requirement that requires us to insure our cars for as long as they are scheduled to be in Germany (including time at the port).

This is why the number plate has an expiry date in excess of what we are paying for.


----------



## MSY-MSP (Aug 14, 2009)

JSpira said:


> There is a new requirement - and it is (from what I was told) part of the same requirement that requires us to insure our cars for as long as they are scheduled to be in Germany (including time at the port).
> 
> This is why the number plate has an expiry date in excess of what we are paying for.


Not to question what you are saying, but i am positive that the insurance being valid as long as the car is in Germany is not true (though it does make logical sense). Specifically, i took the standard insurance on the car from BMW. the plate shows an expiration date of (insurance) yesterday. My car arrived at the port today, 1 day past the expiration of the insurance. So if it is a requirement, what is the penalty for not meeting the requirement? (BTW I am not advocating breaking the requirment)


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

MSY-MSP said:


> Not to question what you are saying, but i am positive that the insurance being valid as long as the car is in Germany is not true (though it does make logical sense). Specifically, i took the standard insurance on the car from BMW. the plate shows an expiration date of (insurance) yesterday. My car arrived at the port today, 1 day past the expiration of the insurance. So if it is a requirement, what is the penalty for not meeting the requirement? (BTW I am not advocating breaking the requirment)


I don't know - I just know how the new regulations were explained (which is why the expiry date has about 2 weeks more than what we pay for with the presumption that the cars will be gone by then).


----------



## smhoer (May 23, 2007)

So it looks like they leave the front plate on for a Perf Ctr redelivery? I do want to keep my plates but do not want then on the car when it comes back to the US. Any option for that?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

smhoer said:


> but do not want then on the car when it comes back to the US. Any option for that?


The plates will be on the car when it comes back to the U.S. There is no option NOT to have them on at that point.


----------



## smhoer (May 23, 2007)

I understand they will be on when shipped here. However, when they wash and prep it to deliver in Spartanburg I would rather they have removed the plate and associated adhesive.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

smhoer said:


> I understand they will be on when shipped here. However, when they wash and prep it to deliver in Spartanburg I would rather they have removed the plate and associated adhesive.


That wasn't what you asked but I would assume that having the plate removed would not be a problem. I would recommend you wait and see if it's on the car when you get it so as to minimize the likelihood of having someone misplace it.


----------



## LightWerkz (May 8, 2007)

I removed my front plate today when dropping off at Harms in bremerhaven and no one said anything.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

LightWerkz said:


> I removed my front plate today when dropping off at Harms in bremerhaven and no one said anything.


Let me get this straight: you are fully aware that German law requires it to be on and yet you decided to take it off because... :dunno:


----------

